# Cities in Germany



## thereyougo! (Oct 21, 2011)

I spent 8 days travelling around Germany, visiting 13 cites.  Some truly beautiful cities: Dresden really took my breath away!  Some of these may be a little snapshoppy so apologies in advance:


The Golden Rider of Dresden


Pentax 645D FA75 @ f/8 and 5 secs, ISO 100





the golden rider of dresden by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Heilbronn was another beautiful place, which was devastated in the Second world war - 7,000 people killed in less than 20 minutes. I saw this interesting statue at the back of the church that is the focal point for the city


Pentax 645D FA 33-55 at 43mm f/11 1/15





strange statue in Heilbronn by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Munich is a great city with great atmosphere it has this:


Pentax 645d FA 33-55 at 33mm f/11 1/30





killing the serpent in Marienpplatz, munich by singingsnapper, on Flickr


it also has this:


645D FA 33-55 at 55mm and /5.6





beertime in munich by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## paul85224 (Oct 21, 2011)

The first is amazing......


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 22, 2011)

One of my favourite places: Regensburg and the Danube


Pentax 645D FA 33-55 at 33mm and f/11 66 secs




Regensburg reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Scarecrow (Oct 26, 2011)

The first is awesome the others seem pretty good with the exception of #2 being a bit over exposed where the sunlight was hitting the wall. Try and crop that out if at all possible. The lasy one Regenburg is good but you should crop out some of the river.


----------



## heroes19 (Oct 27, 2011)

I like the last image, good composition.


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 30, 2011)

Another from Germany, this time one of my early morning shots in the centre of Nuremberg.  This is the castle, about 45 minutes after sunrise


pentax 645D FA 33-55mm at 39mm f/16 1/6





Nuremberg Castle after sunrise-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Oct 31, 2011)

Dresden at night:



Dresden by night by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## TimothyPeacock (Oct 31, 2011)

The last one of Dresden at night is beautiful with the reflections.


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 1, 2011)

The first is awesome the others seem pretty good with the exception of #2 being a bit over exposed where the sunlight was hitting the wall. Try and crop that out if at all possible. The lasy one Regenburg is good but you should crop out some of the river.


----------



## JMBriggs (Nov 1, 2011)

thereyougo! said:


> Dresden at night:
> 
> 
> 
> Dresden by night by singingsnapper, on Flickr



LOVE this!


----------



## TURKEY (Nov 1, 2011)

nice shots really


----------



## heroes19 (Nov 2, 2011)

Nice shoot!!!


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 10, 2011)

This is the Madonna Statue in Marienplatz in Munich.  I kept having to go back and back to get the full statue in.  I had to increase my ISO to 400 as with a slower shutter speed the tripod (a Gitzo GT2530 was moving even though I had my rucsac hanging of it so needed a faster shutter speed.


Pentax 645D FA 400mm f/5.6 at f/11 and 1/125





The Munich Madonna by singingsnapper, on Flickr


To demonstrate the sharpness here is a 100% crop at the madonna's feet: To demonstrate the amount of detail, the 1024 x 722 image is 386kb, the crop is 822 x 1088 and is 1.4mb! The whole file (.tif) is 194mb





400mm at 100% by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 10, 2011)

Been wandering around a very gloomy Munich today.  


This is the bavarian war memorial from 19th century:


Pentax 645D FA 120mm F/4 at f/16 0.6 secs





Bavarian Lion and officer, Munich by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Lots of other lions around too!


Same lens  f/11 0.3 sec





Bavarian Lion by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 11, 2011)

A few more from Munich:


pentax 645D FA 120mm f/4 Macro at f/16 and 1/4


building in the centre of Hofgarten





Munich's Hofgarten by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Closed outside seating area of bar in Hofgarten:


Pentax 645D FA 120mm f/11 2 secs ISO 100


Converted to black and white in CS5 and contrast adjusted





Autumn in Munich's Hofgarten by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Statue of King Ludwig of Bavaria


Pentax 645D FA120mm f/4 at f/16 and 0.6 ISO 100





King Ludwig of Bavaria by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks for the very positive feedback so far guys. 

Left Heilbronn around lunch time to glorious sunshine that remained with us whe we got to Nuremberg.  


Got to our hotel and my room has a balcony with a view to the castle which is a mile's walk away


Pentax 645D FA 400mm f/5.6 at f/13 and 1/250 ISO 320





Nuremberg CAstle from 1km away by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I took a stroll up to the castle to grab some evening shots as and after the sun set:


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55mm at 33mm and f/16 4 exposures





Evening from Nuremberg Castle by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Nuremberg TV tower


Pentax 645D FA 400mm f/5.6 at f/8 and 1/25





Nuremberg TV tower silhouetted in the evening sky by singingsnapper, on Flickr


A waning full moon on show so I grabbed my tripod and my 400mm lens


Pentax 645D FA 400mm at f/11 and 1/125 ISO 400





Moon above Nuremberg by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 17, 2011)

Berlin at 0340 this morningPentax 645D FA 120 f/4 at f/16 

line of Berlin wall to Brandenburg Gate by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 17, 2011)

Very nice shots you got there man thanks for sharing!!!!!! Did you get any of the holicost memorial in Berlin while you were there?


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks - I've been to Berlin several times but not treally photographed the holocaust memorial very much.


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 18, 2011)

Here's the Frauenkirche again in Dresden, adjusted contrast in Silver efex pro 2





frauenkirche night adjusted-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


For the benefit of Troy, here is the same shot in colour I have given it a similar contrast boost in LR3





Nighttime Frauenkirche colour by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I like them both personally....


Edit to add...


and with more contrast:





Nighttime Frauenkirche colour more contrast by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 20, 2011)

Pityt I can't make this any bigger on flickr, but for this pano of Chemnitz from my hotel's roof garden is 12 shots with the Pentax 645D and FA 120 f/4 all shots at f/16 and 1/4 sec. The full file is too big for a .tif file at 4.8 GB. It took 3 hours to process on my MacBook pro. 





chemnitz panorama by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Took a walk down to local lake as the afternoon turned into evening:


Pentax 645D FA 120 converted to black and white on silver efex





Chemnitz autumn leaves by singingsnapper, on Flickr






Pentax 645D FA 120 f/11 25 secs ISO 320





parochial reflections by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 20, 2011)

Man I love Japan but your pictures are making me wanna go back to Europe....


----------



## Scarecrow (Nov 20, 2011)

Frauenkirche with the silver is awesome btw. Just thought I would let you know


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 21, 2011)

Another panorama this time from Koblenz - 


Pentax 645D FA 120 f/4 @ f/13 1/10 11 shots merged in CS5





Koblenz panaroma by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 21, 2011)

This is a two shot stitch in CS5 and also using fusion in Photomatix.  It's the Bridge over the Mosel (the other pano being the Rhine) in Koblenz


Pentax 645D FA 120 f/4 at f/11





Mosel bridge by singingsnapper, on Flickr

The River police are out!


Pentax 645D FA400 at f/5.6 1/400 ISO 250





River police on the rhine by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 22, 2011)

Another from Dresden.  I stood on the path as the dusk set in.  Really a very special place

Pentax 645D FA 33-55 at 43mm f/13




Dresden road and churches by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Nov 25, 2011)

Mannheim's main sight is the watertower.  This is a nightview of it and the Christmas market.


Pentax 645D FA 33-55mm f/4.5 at f/13 and 30 secs ISO 100





mnnheim watertower night by singingsnapper, on Flickr


I got even more funny looks when I stood at the pedestrian refuge taking photos of the tramlines and the trams.  Every other person was asking whether I was a photographer for the local paper 
I converted this to Black and white in Silver efex


Pentax 645D FA 120f/4 at f/16 and 13 secs





Trams in Mannheim by singingsnapper, on Flickr


After I strolled around the Christmas markets went to the back of the square by the Rosengarten with this view of the fair


Pentax 645D FA 120 at f/16 and 8 secs





The wihnachtsmarkt in full swing by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## thereyougo! (Feb 9, 2012)

Am on a quick trip to the beautiful city of Cologne in Germany.  Took a stroll in the cold after dinner to the Rhine where there is a great view over the river of the rail bridge and the Cathedral:


Pentax 645D FA 75 f/11 25 secs ISO 125





Cologne-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


The row of lights attracted me on the way back as I approached the Dom


Pentax 645D FA 33 - 55 at 33mm f/11 and 30 secs ISO 100





cologne dom-2 by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------



## tbrunke (Feb 9, 2012)

thereyougo! said:


> Dresden at night:
> 
> 
> 
> Dresden by night by singingsnapper, on Flickr



this is an amazing photo! the lights and the reflections work great and its all together beautiful!


----------



## thereyougo! (Apr 30, 2012)

Back in Germany over the weekend, this time in Wiesbaden where we had wonderful weather and 30 degrees!


There is a stunning venue called the Kurhouse right in the middle  of the city and either side of the Kurhouse were two collobnades, one is a casino, the other a row of shops.  


Canon 5D mk III EF 24 - 70 at 24mm and f/11 1/40 ISO 250 converted in silver efex:





wiesbaden-collonade by singingsnapper, on Flickr


Inside the Kurhouse itself there was a sweet postcard box:


Canon 24 - 70L at 52mm and f/8 1/40 ISO 1250





Post-card-box by singingsnapper, on Flickr


----------

